# Would You Lend Anyone Your Flashlight ?.



## neutralwhite (Jan 10, 2013)

:thinking: - this happened to me just earlier on, someone who was flying to Pakistan tonight and asked me if he could borrow my PD32UE, and all the other bits so that he could use whilst there for some weeks.

he already has a $30 weird Cree LED flashlight bought off ebay which is no way near the PD32, and says he wants to use mine.


I said no way, no!,....as I use it for work mostly anyway, if it breaks, he ain't going to pay me back my $73.55 I paid, but maybe $20 he said - as according to him, it's not even worth $73, and if it comes back damaged broken, it would only be a 'sorry' leaving me to pick up the pieces...and start again.
don't you just hate people who take the P*SS ?!!!. 
buy your freakin own!. 



So again, ...My answer to lending is a BIG NOOOO! 

thanks everyone...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 10, 2013)

It depends on the friend. I have a friend who appreciates my lights, and their value, but wouldn't buy them himself (he spends his money on other stuff)

He would look after them, take care of the batteries and whatnot. He would get a yes.

That said, I'm hesitant to give them to my wife who a) is very rough on everything she uses and b) very certainly had no idea how much I've spent on these things.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 10, 2013)

It depends on the light in question. I would lend one of my Led lensers or maglites for example 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw38 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd probably say no to most people. Especially when it comes to my zebras. 

I've only let my best friend borrow one of my lights and that was only for a couple of hours, even so, he only got to use the s-mini. I'll start small with him.


----------



## Micah (Jan 10, 2013)

I would lend out a light I don't care about, but not one of my favorites. I might let them use it for few minutes, but definitely not take it to another country. You might as well be giving it to them.


----------



## shelm (Jan 10, 2013)

I would lend my LED Lenser, Maglite, Sipik SK68, Klarus P1A (it's a cheap light and i got it cheap), and any other cheap power led light i have. They are portable, pocketable and may be dropped. The Led Lenser was expensive but is a worthless poc anyway. With quality cells they are bright enough. Only flashaholics need and want even more lumens


----------



## dougie (Jan 10, 2013)

In general terms if someone is my friend they are in a special group of people who I know and trust. They are dependable human beings who would give me what it is theirs without much thought and accordingly I'd do the same for them. On the other hand I have loads of acquaintances who I know and who may think of themselves as my friends but who I still see as acquaintances. Those people I'd take on a case by case basis. Some I'd trust and others I wouldn't!


----------



## eebowler (Jan 10, 2013)

I have cheapies or old light I don't like moded with better LEDs or drivers to lend out. I assume that the person doesn't have the decency to buy back my light so lend out something I wouldn't cry over if they scratch, break or leave a bloody alkaline cell in it to leak.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 10, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> :thinking: - this happened to me just earlier on, someone who was flying to Pakistan tonight and asked me if he could borrow my PD32UE, and all the other bits so that he could use whilst there for some weeks.
> 
> he already has a $30 weird Cree LED flashlight bought off ebay which is no way near the PD32, and says he wants to use mine.
> 
> ...



Key words being "it' not even worth xxx$" plus him already owning a light, I'd never even show him one of my lights again. USE YOURS!

Tell your friend even I am pissed at him!

Now that I feel lighter;
Depends on who, where, what for and how long. Most people who are likely to borrow a light from me know I pay big bucks, how much I love my lights and are respectful enough to bring it back in the same condition. They also know better than to borrow one for more than a few minutes. I guess I'm lucky or just plain scare people off...


----------



## nbp (Jan 10, 2013)

Connection said:


> I would lend my:
> Solitaire, Fury, Tri-EDC but NEVER my Foursevens quark...



You'll lend your Tri but not your Quark? That's funny. :laughing: 

The Tri EDC is a precision, handmade work of highly functional art. Quarks come off the assembly line by the bushel full. I gotta hear the explanation for that.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 10, 2013)

You'd be hard pressed to hurt anything I edc, light-wise, and I let my co workers and friends use them as needed for things when they ask. Gives me the chance to suggest they start carrying their own!


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cataract,

You express my attitude about the friend perfectly!

I keep a cheap button cell keychain light and occasionally a cheap 9 led AAA light around to lend. 

On most occasions the person asking to borrow a light is someone who can not be bothered to carry one themselves or any other EDC piece of equipment. They often don't treat the tool with respect and then to add insult to injury will say 'I would not carry that around' or ask 'Why do you carry that?' 

A few trusted friends and acquaintances will be allowed to use my best gear. For everyone they get to use a fully functional but cheaper beater. 

This sounds callous but I find that if someone has a good quality tool I have loaned out I am always worrying about it. This way I keep my blood pressure down.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Harry,

In all honesty I wouldn't even lend a 1$ light I'm about to throw out to someone who dares to ask "why do you carry that around." An insult in any form is an insult, especially if the person does not know what they're talking about. I know I'm very harsh on this, but I have wasted too many years of my life getting things right and too many years trying to get people to respect my experience learned from hard lessons. I now know people need to feel the crap deflected from the fan before they get it. The best way I heard it expressed is: "Tell a man there are 300 million stars in the universe and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint on it, and he'll have to touch it to make sure. " There ya go, the exact moment I'm changing my sig line.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jan 10, 2013)

I loaned the wife my Zebra H51hf and she loved it, used it for about a week, (yes I was constantly asking where it was) then she lost it. I was mowing this summer and found my Jetbeam PA40 neutral laying in the yard where the kids had left it. NOW I HIDE THE GOOD STUFF FROM THE FAMILY, NO ONE IS BORROWING ANY OF THE GOOD STUFF...


----------



## nbp (Jan 10, 2013)

Connection said:


> No, it's not art, it's a high quality and extremely tough tool meant for working people that don't want a POS torch....



Yes I'm aware, I EDC one myself, along with various McGizmos and Muyshondts and other high quality lights. I'm also aware I spent nearly $400 on my Tri. I think I'd rather loan the Quark than the Tri is my point. If the Quark gets lost or destroyed, there are plenty more around and they're not that expensive, unlike the Tri. I was simply surprised you felt the opposite way. You are not wrong, you can do as you wish, I just personally don't understand it.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 10, 2013)

Close friends and family, I have no problem loaning most of my light to them. It's a big reason why the majority of my lights are Surefires. Simple to use, durable, thermally safe, and if they do manage to break it somehow, replacement parts are easy to obtain. I've actually gifted all my close friends and family their own lights, so when my family asks me for a light, I usually ask them where are the lights Ive given them? :devil:

For anybody else, I don't mention my lights, and wouldn't even pull it out if they could use one, unless it was an emergency.
there was one occasion when out to dinner with my family. The valet needed a light to find another customers keys. My family looked at me knowing I always have a light, and mentioned he needs a light. I simply acted oblivious.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 10, 2013)

Connection said:


> Sigging yourself... Bwahahahaha



Actually, this one is not mine, but I have done it many times


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 10, 2013)

i have no problem lending a costco techlite 200 out as its a good cheap light that if its lost i dont care, i do however would care more about the eneloop batteries in them haha.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Jan 10, 2013)

Not all of my loans have returned immediately, nor in the same condition. My red Inova X5 came back a month or so later munched on by a lawnmower. The other, a 3rd gen X1 I found over a year later at a campsite, waterlogged and chewed on, but upon drying still in working condition. Alas, not all my friends are gear friendly.

I'm very hesitant loaning most of my lights because of short run times that will mostly be piddled away instead of judiciously doled out. :shakehead


----------



## novice (Jan 10, 2013)

I might be able to loan a 'good' light to a family member, or a close friend. I would probably try to make it a 6P host with either a P60L, or a Malkoff that was still in production. I don't think anyone I just mentioned has any idea how much any of them cost, and I don't really want to go through the 'this is what it would cost to replace it, if I can find another one', and have to then be non-judgmental with their judgmental 'dropped-jaw' countenance. 
It would be more painful to not get back a valued out-of-production or custom light, or one with O-O-P or custom components. Not getting back an A2 with a FM strion adapter and a Koala onion ring would just be too much to bear ("Why are you crying? What do you *mean* why am I crying? That had a Fivemega strion bulb adapter, you insensitive nincompoop! And it was a 'four-flats', to boot!). I have a few Rogue Icons that I got on sale that I would rather gift, then hand out a truly nice light. To most people, a Rogue Icon is the best light that they have probably handled, anyway.


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd lend them the cheap ones. Not my precious lights. If I have to I made sure it's in my sight and not being abuse. So I would just give them the cheap ones.


----------



## Richub (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a few friends who will get a 'Yes' from me without hesitation. They take care of the light(s), know the value, and will replace it when it gets lost or broken without hesitation.
This already happened once, and I posted about it before on CPF:
Read that post here.

I have a few loaners for the people I wouldn't give my high-end lights, so I can still help them, and not lose one of my premium lights if anything happens to that loaner light.

If I don't know a person, or know them well enough to see he/she is careless or unappreciative (that fires me off instantly), they'll get a firm 'No' and they can go buy their own lights.


----------



## Ishango (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty much the same here as others have posted already. I trust my SO, good friends and family members to lend my good lights (except for a select few special lights maybe, but they wouldn't understand the modes and programming anyway). They know what they cost and they will respect that and will take proper care of the light and will replace it without problems if anything happens to it.

For others I have older lights or even loaner lights or easy replaceable ones like the Fenix E11 depending on how well I know and trust them. I have gifted lights as well to friends and family members, so those should have a light anyway (and a surprising number of people use the light I gave them often or even EDC them).


----------



## youngbushcrafter (Jan 11, 2013)

Not even my brother, he is always asking to borrow one of my torches, but i tell just to get a cheap supermarket one from the drawer. When i ask him if he would pay me back if he broke or lost it, he says 'not the full price because it's not new' which to him brings the price down by about 75%. I also ask him what would happen if he only damaged it (lens getting a big scratch etc) but he says that doesn't matter! I try to tell him that he should buy his own but he always says 'why should i buy one if i can borrow you'rs)!!!!:scowl:


----------



## chenko (Jan 11, 2013)

To most folks my answer would be






And if I did, most of them would probably not be able to figure out the UI.


----------



## gravelrash (Jan 11, 2013)

I normally don't let people touch my stuff, but that is more about germs and my lack of patience. People are gross and I'm too impatient to tell then how to work my HDS EDC. I keep a Novatac Classic and an old Inova light around the office for people to borrow.

I've never felt that people treat my expensive things as well as I do. "Don't touch my monitor screen. Don't slam the doors on my truck. Use the dang wrist strap if you want to borrow my camera."

You should see the cleaning regimen I have to go through when someone touches my keyboard.

Yes, I realize I have problems...


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 11, 2013)

I do feel that the Fenix pd32UE is 50% overpriced.
I'd sell it to them, with the promise of giving them their money back if the light still worked. (maybe a little Boba Fett wear)


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 11, 2013)

someone else at work thinks they got a bargain buying a $30 TOP OF THE RANGE LATEST CREE LED 2013 flashlight, but they still somehow want my PD32UE. 
get lost already!. 
lol.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 11, 2013)

It depends on the light and the person. With some of my budget lights it doesn't matter if they get damaged or lost, I have a few lights I would not buy again and therefore I wouldn't miss them...
Some of my friends are careful and I would trust them to lend some good light.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jan 11, 2013)

yes but not my favorite and expensive lights, i just got back 5 lights a friend of mine borrowed, it includes some moddified lights, xeno eo3,, yup some of the lights have scratches now but was expecting it. At least they got used instead of sitting on the shelves. lol


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 11, 2013)

Depends on who, which, where, and for how long.
I've loaned co-workers my Ti D25C, Groovy!, Malkoff/6P, and E3S - but they never left my presence.
I hand Maratacs, E3S, E03, and the D25 to my daughters all the time.
I tried to make my P20C2MKII my wifes for when she walks the dog, but she rarely takes it - prefers the energizer button light on her keychain. So now it's a backup near the front door.
Last power outage, I wasn't home, my 8-year-old grabbed the Groovy to use in her bedroom. No harm done, except a dead battery, but I nearly freaked out when I noticed it missing.

I guess a short term loan, in my presence, I'm comfortable with.
Take a favorite of mine on a trip? Only if you're family or a good friend, and you have a valid reason for not taking your own (or you're just coming to realize you need your own, but don't have time to get one.)
Dissatisfied with your own POS, ask for mine, then tell me it's not worth replacement cost? Pound Sand - you're never touching my stuff again.


----------



## SHADE02 (Jan 11, 2013)

hell NO!!....

sometime here in the work, people from the warehouse ask me for my edc light, and the one time , that i did borrow, they returned it all dirt and spot with oil and some wear on the HA of the body... argh..


even today they keep ask for my light, but not more......


P.S. SFMBE


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 11, 2013)

I EDC a (relatively cheap) L3 Illumination L10 219, so it's not a huge investment. However, I don't know if I'd lend it out with the 14500 installed - I think I'd swap it back to an alkaline first.


----------



## jorn (Jan 11, 2013)

My fenix tk11 and zebra h30 is in afganistan. My lights + a good freind is coming home soon :twothumbs


----------



## dusty99 (Jan 11, 2013)

Your friend doesn't sound very considerate, but yes, I lend my flashlights (just not my couple of favorites...  )


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably I would but not one of my decent members of the collection.Sorted my daughter out with a couple on a ghost hunt she went on,she liked the Fenix EO1 best as it happened.


----------



## jorn (Jan 11, 2013)

dusty99 said:


> Your friend doesn't sound very considerate, but yes, I lend my flashlights (just not my couple of favorites...  )


You know, some (grown up) pepole work with other tools than guns when they are down there.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't read ALL of these comments here, but this is MY opinion . . . .


The only person to whom I would lend a GOOD flashlight, would be a fellow Flashaholic.


-- and yet --


A fellow Flashaholic would probably not NEED to ask to borrow one !



_


----------



## Burgess (Jan 11, 2013)

By the way . . . .


I have a big advantage over many of you.


At my advanced age (gonna' be 60 this year),

I no longer Give a Sh1t what people think of me !


:devil:
_


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 11, 2013)

Burgess said:


> I haven't read ALL of these comments here, but this is MY opinion . . . .
> 
> 
> The only person to whom I would lend a GOOD flashlight, would be a fellow Flashaholic.
> ...


You sir have a valid point there


----------



## MoBait (Jan 11, 2013)

I would lend any of my relatives one of my lights, simply because I know they will treat it better than their own. Other than an emergency, my friends do not get to use my lights without adult supervision.


----------



## Darvis (Jan 11, 2013)

You should only lend the things you never care to see again, because you usually won't. That said, heck no!!!!! Like any good flashaholic, part of my collection includes "loaner" lights like the streamlight scorpion, or the 2AA mini-mag...  I'm actually disappointed if they even come back.

Nice doggie, cute little pooch, maybe I got a solitare for ya...


----------



## stefan_wolf_ss (Jan 12, 2013)

When I am hiking with my friends I always bring a second flashlight /I always carry my ITP SC1 Eluma / - Fenix E11 which if there is a need I lend - so "Yes, I lend my flashlights" but only to my trusty friends


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 12, 2013)

Burgess said:


> By the way . . . .
> 
> 
> I have a big advantage over many of you.
> ...



I am just behind you young man and I also do not give a hoot what people think either.


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 12, 2013)

Like most have already said, it would depend who was asking and for what light. My cousin who is notoriously rough on things always asks to borrow lights when he goes camping...I usually lend him my Fenix TK20 cause I know he can't hurt it :laughing:! (Although I would be sad if he lost it). On the other hand my father takes care of things and is very considerate so I would probably lend him whatever light I have that would best fit his needs.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 13, 2013)

No.

I equip my family with lights that will cover their needs.

I don't lend lights out unless I am with that person during the span of time the light will be used and can observe its operation and handling.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jan 13, 2013)

First of all, not only would I NOT loan any light to the guy mentioned in the OP, I wouldnt even want to be his friend if he had an attitude like, "hey man, I already got a flashlight, but I would rather borrow yours(even though I dont really need it), so that I can take it on a multi-week vacation to a 3rd world country where its likely to get lost or stolen, _AND_ if it does get lost or stolen or damaged, I_ WILL NOT_ pay you the actual value of the light, because _I_ have deemed it to be worth _less_ than that"! What kind of *%$#* attitude is that?

Just like many people have pointed out above, I would loan a nice light to certain friends, but only if they were the types that take care of loaned items, or if it was only being used temporarily while I was present. But there are other people that I wouldnt loan anything to, because you never know if you'd get it back! Fortunately I dont know many people like that, and my friends arent that way, but there is an acquaintance or two who I'd be leery of loaning anything to. 

If I had to pick a light or two to loan out, I'd probably just hand out a Thrunite Ti or my EDC BC-10 which is already a bit scratched from everyday use, so it wouldnt matter if it got scratched a little more, and I could use another light while they had it.


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 13, 2013)

I lent a light to an elderly neighbor during Sandy. I also gave her a 9-volt battery and helped her install it in her clock/radio as she didn't have one and didn't know how to change the battery herself. She returned the light after we got power back, which was two plus weeks later. Long story short, got the light back and it no longer worked. Initially thought she drained the batteries when she handed it back and it didn't turn on, so didn't say anything. I found out she lent it to a cousin of her's who came to check on her and did not have a light for the stairwell.... Still can't figure out what the hell broke or how to fix it.

Moral of the story, don't lend out good lights to anybody but family or really good friends. Have loaner lights that you don't care too much about if they end up breaking or losing it.


----------



## PANGES (Jan 14, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> First of all, not only would I NOT loan any light to the guy mentioned in the OP, I wouldnt even want to be his friend if he had an attitude like, "hey man, I already got a flashlight, but I would rather borrow yours(even though I dont really need it), so that I can take it on a multi-week vacation to a 3rd world country where its likely to get lost or stolen, _AND_ if it does get lost or stolen or damaged, I_ WILL NOT_ pay you the actual value of the light, because _I_ have deemed it to be worth _less_ than that"! What kind of *%$#* attitude is that?



Yeah, I agree. That's absolutely ridiculous. I'm completely anal about my stuff, particularly things that I've taken the time to research and spend my money on. I don't have any expensive flashlights yet, but when I do, there aren't many people I would loan them out to. Likewise with my car and headphones.

edit: Just wanted to comment on the post above mine... One of the things that absolutely bother me the most is when I lend somebody something, and then they turn around and lend my property to someone else. That almost always ends in your stuff getting damaged or lost.


----------



## summer (Jan 14, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> :thinking: - this happened to me just earlier on, someone who was flying to Pakistan tonight and asked me if he could borrow my PD32UE, and all the other bits so that he could use whilst there for some weeks.
> 
> he already has a $30 weird Cree LED flashlight bought off ebay which is no way near the PD32, and says he wants to use mine.
> 
> ...



Your friend is a verbally abusive cheapskate. I will not give the time of day to anyone who insults my gear and yet wants to borrow them. If he breaks your flashlight during the trip, most likely he'll insult your gear even more and might probably even blame you for lending him such a 'crap' flashlight.

Let him buy for himself a $20 flashlight, and if it breaks while he's using it in the middle of nowhere, it's nobody's fault but his.


Anyway, I will only lend one of my flashlights to people I trust and who I know will take care of it, and even then I have a flashlight handy that's meant only for lending.


----------



## bietjiedof (Jan 14, 2013)

Burgess said:


> By the way . . . .
> 
> I have a big advantage over many of you.
> 
> ...



Me too! And me too :naughty:


----------



## Cataract (Jan 14, 2013)

youngbushcrafter said:


> Not even my brother, he is always asking to borrow one of my torches, but i tell just to get a cheap supermarket one from the drawer. When i ask him if he would pay me back if he broke or lost it, he says 'not the full price because it's not new' which to him brings the price down by about 75%. I also ask him what would happen if he only damaged it (lens getting a big scratch etc) but he says that doesn't matter! I try to tell him that he should buy his own but he always says *'why should i buy one if i can borrow you'rs*)!!!!:scowl:



I would make it clear he can't borrow ANY lights, period. Might take months, but someday he'll buy one of his own - probably a dollar store light.






Burgess said:


> I haven't read ALL of these comments here, but this is MY opinion . . . .
> 
> 
> The only person to whom I would lend a GOOD flashlight, would be a fellow Flashaholic.
> ...



Fellow flashaholics are definitely the most likely to borrow a light from you... that is the lights you have that they never handled. But you're right: they'll baby it, never leave your sight with it and return it within minutes.




Burgess said:


> By the way . . . .
> 
> 
> I have a big advantage over many of you.
> ...



When you have enough experience with people, you stop giving a sh1t about what they think about most anything. I stopped handing out sh1ts when I was 30 (mostly because of the stupid attitude people have about borrowing stuff and never getting their own) and boy does that p1ss some people off. You know what? I though I was the first one to come up with this one : "What other people think about me is not my business." - Michael J Fox


----------



## Haroldlutsen (Jan 14, 2013)

MoBait said:


> I would lend any of my relatives one of my lights, simply because I know they will treat it better than their own. Other than an emergency, my friends do not get to use my lights without adult supervision.



I just brought home a nitecore EA4 and my wife claimed it for the nightstand on her side of the bed. Is it wrong to feel like "hey that's mine, you can use this nice pretty red 2d Maglight


----------



## argleargle (Jan 14, 2013)

So why does the guy who wants to borrow the light not have one of his own? He's aware of an international trip and refuses to gear up properly? He's even got time to do so with advice from a flashaholic? So rather than do something, he wants something he can damage, break, or lose because it isn't his. ...so he offers $20 to replace a $73 light IN ADVANCE?

Something is wrong with this.


----------



## Jash (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a few cheapies I lend to people. Often I let them keep them if they appreciate the light. Just things like EO1's, some old Maglites, a couple of those Varta Indestructable lights (they're $20 and bright). So no, I don't lend people my good lights, and have flat out said no to a few people, and of course they get their nose bent out of shape. Then I tell them it cost $150 and if they break it, they have to buy me a new one. Usually sets them straight.


----------



## YAK-28 (Jan 14, 2013)

i carry a 3c and 2aa rayovac indestructable in my work bag as loaners


----------



## Tractorshaft (Jan 14, 2013)

I often "Give" flashlights away, especially the 1-AA Innova's which is my normal EDC. Everyone who sees mine (Never without one, probably two different FL) comments on how bright it is to be so little! Laugh! Many times I will toss it to them as a gift and tell them the virtues of carrying a pocket knife and little EDC light on their person 24/7. 

I have made converts and believers out of more than one friend. Its funny, after all these years of carrying a flashlight and pocket knife I feel unprepared and paranoid without either. I am not a wealthy person but _*if it only costs you $20.00 to make someones life better that's a pretty good investment in good will towards your fellow man.*_
​


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 16, 2013)

I very rarely loan any of my good lights, but I give away fauxtons like lollies (hey, they are better than stumbling around in the dark). I also have several cheapies (eg $5.00 no-name headlamps) specifically for loaning out. 

If the loanee is appreciative and brings the light back to me with a thanks I'll usually give it to them to keep. If they don't say thanks I keep it, if they don't bring it back I make a point of chasing them and asking for it back. I also train dogs and like to reward "good" behaviour, whatever the species .......

I go camping, and a lot of people seem ill-prepared for the lack of light after the sun goes down (gosh, what a surprise ! )


----------



## Poppy (Jan 16, 2013)

neutralwhite,
I think that you did the right thing.

I was probably about 20 when I borrowed a tool from a neighbor. He loaned it to me on the condition that I understood and agreed to the "golden rule" when it comes to borrowing a man's tools. "You must return it: 
1. in as good a condition as it was in when you borrowed it, or better, and 
2. as soon as you are finished with it." 
There is a corollary that follows... you may borrow it once, maybe twice, but after that you should buy your own. 

I may try to teach him the golden rule, but still explain to him that the flashlight is a tool that you use everyday and that he can not have it. He can google it and have it shipped if he really needs one.

I have more accquaintances than friends. Accquaintances get the cheap ones and get read the golden rule, or not. They MAY get more expensive stuff including pumps, or generators, but they have to agree to the golden rule. Friends get anything, including my car, or a loan of a few thousand dollars on a handshake.

Flashlights to me are tools, I understand that some may have flashlights that are like trophies, but I don't have any of them. Before I had my own car, my Dad used to let me take his car. My friends' and I used to take his boat. His philosphy was... "if it isn't being used it is being wasted."


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2013)

I've already given all my good friends good EDC lights. So they have no reason to borrow one from me.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 21, 2013)

PANGES said:


> ... One of the things that absolutely bother me the most is when I lend somebody something, and *then they turn around and lend my property to someone else*. That almost always ends in your stuff getting damaged or lost.



I agree wholeheartedly. People lending my stuff on to someone I may not even know is one of the reasons I am very reluctant to lend anything I really care about, and yet the people doing it obviously think it is OK (otherwise they wouldn't do it).


----------



## dc38 (Jan 21, 2013)

summer said:


> Your friend is a verbally abusive cheapskate. I will not give the time of day to anyone who insults my gear and yet wants to borrow them. If he breaks your flashlight during the trip, most likely he'll insult your gear even more and might probably even blame you for lending him such a 'crap' flashlight.
> 
> Let him buy for himself a $20 flashlight, and if it breaks while he's using it in the middle of nowhere, it's nobody's fault but his.
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of the few undisciplined military dbags...as one of the members mentioned, have him buy the light off you for retail and treat it as a deposit lol. i think he would treat his 70$ light with a newfound respect and care.


----------



## kathunk (Jan 22, 2013)

This is probably the worst. "Hey can I borrow that light for just a minute." Three people later nobody seems to know where your expensive light is and it is gone for good. Boy Scouts, SCA Members, friends and family. They all seem to do it. Mostly it comes down to they see it as just a flashlight, something of little to no value except for the moment when they need one. We see it for the power and to some degree expense that goes into it. We researched, and sometimes modified the light on our own, to be an exact tool to meet our specifications. They just want to find a tree in the middle of the night. Keep in mind the value that someone will apply to something you allow them to borrow, before lending it out. If they see it as trash to be tossed aside the second they are done with it, then that is all they will ever get from me.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 23, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> It depends on the friend. I have a *friend who appreciates my lights*, and their value, but wouldn't buy them himself (he spends his money on other stuff)
> 
> *He would look after them, take care of the batteries and whatnot. He would get a yes.*
> 
> That said, I'm hesitant to give them to my wife who a) is very rough on everything she uses and b) very certainly had no idea how much I've spent on these things.



Yea...
For those who says: Are you mad? paying more than $100 for ONE light?!
And i would say: Dont ever ask me for lending Surefires (Butt kick)


----------



## Nicrod (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't know a single soul, except the people here, that I would loan my premium lights to! I keep a quark AA on hand just to loan to my neighboor! And so far it's taken over a week to get it back. And when I do get it back the battery(energizer) is dead! One time when I was just getting home, he asked me if I had a light he could borrow!? 
Now I coulda just reached in my pocket and pulled out my clicky, and walla, gave him light. BUT.....I knew better. 
I said sure hold on! And I ran inside and grabbed the quark and ran it back outside to him. I don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## stv1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I would give them my crappiest flashlight that i didn't care if it got lost, i showed someone my Arc LSH-P years ago, guess what he said, is that a maglite?, funny how a lot of non flashaholics think maglites are the best flashlights, same with expensive knives, i showed my brother my chris reeve sebenza, handed it to him and he wrist flicked it slamming it open hard, i thought nooooooooo, he didn't know it was that expensive assumed it was cheap,
Most non flashlight and knife people have no idea how much these higher end knives and flashlights cost, that's why i would never let someone borrow or even handle one of my more expensive ones, i can imagine the look of horror on my face when they are looking at something on their car or whatever and then throwing it on the ground dinging it up.


----------



## JCD (Mar 5, 2013)

Poppy said:


> I was probably about 20 when I borrowed a tool from a neighbor. He loaned it to me on the condition that I understood and agreed to the "golden rule" when it comes to borrowing a man's tools. "You must return it:
> 1. in as good a condition as it was in when you borrowed it, or better, and
> 2. as soon as you are finished with it."
> There is a corollary that follows... you may borrow it once, maybe twice, but after that you should buy your own.



I'm not sure the corollary should apply when the first two rules are followed. I remember when I was growing up, my dad would often (well, once or twice annually) borrow a set of metric sockets from the neighbor (this was before everything was metric), and that neighbor would frequently borrow my dad's Snap-on Blue Point timing light. It made more sense to share with each other than to spend the money on tools not used frequently. Dad had similar unspoken arrangements with other neighbors. Friends help other friends out, especially when the marginal cost is approximately zero.

On topic, I'll loan my Fenix PD30 out without much thought. I have a friend who has probably put more than ten times as much time on the light than I have. No big deal, I trust him, and I don't really care about that light. If it ceased working while he had it, I wouldn't even let him pay for it. On the other hand, I'd probably tell my brother to buy his own light, so I guess it depends on the person.

Over the years, I've gifted a Surefire 6P-LED to my dad, since I know he'd never buy himself a quality light. I gave a good friend and roommate a 6P host with a cheap multi-mode XR-E R2 drop-in. I gave his dad a nice M2 with the round bottom, with the P60 and a P60L because he had helped out my roommate and me more times and in more ways than I could count, and he had always wanted a Surefire, but could never justify spending the money.

My four year old nephew gets to "borrow" almost any of my lights he wants, but the powerful ones I keep the tailcap locked out or the cells removed, so he isn't interested in them. (At some point I figured out that he would leave my laptop alone if I gave him a light to play with, and the lights are cheaper to replace and more durable, so it was a no brainer.) One night he was playing with one of my LED lights, a cheap E-series clone, and I pulled out my C2 with P91 and a fresh pair of IMR cells. He looked at the hotspot "his" light produced and the hotspot my C2 produced, then looked back at his, then back at mine. That was about the time he decided that he wanted to trade! That's the only time I've ever refused him a light, but it had more to do with the increased responsibility required to use the C2 in that configuration. If it had had a P60L in it, I'd have let him use it without hesitation. (I do try to limit him to lights with primary or LiFePO4 cells.)


----------



## justartifacts (Mar 6, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> :thinking: - this happened to me just earlier on, someone who was flying to Pakistan tonight and asked me if he could borrow my PD32UE, and all the other bits so that he could use whilst there for some weeks.
> 
> he already has a $30 weird Cree LED flashlight bought off ebay which is no way near the PD32, and says he wants to use mine.
> 
> ...



I will never give my belongings to the people I don't know. The people should be ashamed before taking or borrowing from anyone.


----------



## cerbie (Mar 6, 2013)

Related little story:

When I got my first decent flashlight, my Arc AAA-P (CS), a friend of mine would rag me about spending so much on a teeny little flashlight. That's just crazy. It's a flashlight.

Sometime around a year later, maybe year and half, I whip out my keychain, to try to read some silkscreening underneath a layer of dust inside his computer, and he remarks that he was wrong for all that, and now saw that it was a serious tool.

He didn't exactly get the bug, but at least carries a weakish torch from DX with him everywhere, now, keeps spare ones around the house, and gifted pretty much everyone he knew Mag LEDs, the first Christmas they were out.

I would lend to him .


----------



## rayman (Mar 6, 2013)

As already was said it depends on whom wants to borrow the light.

For work I got a Thrunite Archer 1A because of the durability and the easy UI. This one I would lend any of my colleagues but I would lend them my expensive lights or those with difficult UIs.

rayman


----------



## himself (Mar 6, 2013)

My dad gave me a nice quote some time ago - "Most of the stories that end with 'my friend broke my XXX' happen because you won't loan your stuff out to strangers." There are a few morals too the story, including your friends should take care of stuff they break, you should know who your true friends are, and don't loan things out that will ruin a friendship if they break. 

If it's a true friend, I'd give them the light if they asked. That way I wouldn't have to worry about them breaking it and causing friction. If they were just an acquaintance, well, that's a different story.

-td


----------



## LGT (Mar 6, 2013)

Only if they're interested in buying a nice LED light, and just want to try one out for a night or two. AND they take good care of their own tools and equipment. If they don't respect and keep their own gear clean and in good working order, then chances are your light may not come back the way you lent it out.


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2013)

Some of us carry loaners as a second EDC. Most CREE XRE lights are outdated in our perspectives but are actually quite handy for most people. If it gets destroyed it gets destroyed, carry on. I loan out my worklight from time to time. Its better to have someone put dings on my brand new surefire than me doing the same then crying about it


----------



## xevious (Mar 7, 2013)

A friend of mine has a strong appreciation for fine quality artful things, and has a few rather beautiful Lalique pieces (fine French glassware). One of them is a decanter and he keeps a top quality brandy in it. It sits on his liquor table among other decanters, all of pedestrian pedigree in comparison. When he has people over, he encourages people to help themselves to whatever liquor they wish. One day, a guest was a little inebriated and when setting down a heavy decanter, missed the mark and hit the top of the Lalique. The decanter body was fine, but the stopper shattered into 3 pieces (stoppers can be very easy to break if made out of glass). And that's when it was revealed that this decanter was purchased for the lofty price of $1600. 

Now what the hell is a $1600 decanter doing in a place where it can be easily broken, rather that kept out of the way in it's own cabinet, or pedestal in the back, making it clear that this is something special?

What does this have to do with flashlights? Well, the point being that if someone doesn't know what your object is worth, they won't know what degree of care to take with it. Not that people should be handling everything you own with kid gloves, but hey... if something is perceived as "replaceable" and damage happens--no problem, "I'll buy you a new one." Not when it's exorbitantly more expensive than anticipated.


I won't casually lend any of my relatively expensive lights to anyone, except those who are very close to me and know to take great care with them. A $40 Fenix is not something I'm going to worry about. A $200 Surefire? You can bet I'll not just let anyone borrow it, even for a few moments (unless it's over carpeted flooring!).


----------



## greeny1 (Mar 7, 2013)

At the end of the day its torches we are talking about. These are working tools. I have valuable easily damaged things that I will not lend (e.g Guitars, watches). But a torch should be pretty robust in general.

However in the OP scenario I probably would not, as it's something I'm using, Also any 18650 light lent for any period would need charging considerations to be taken into account.

Also anyone borrowing one of my lights would have to know it's value and they are responsible for it. i.e. this isn't a £10 light it's a £80 light and you replace it if lost. Family is different, they can use my lights whenever.


----------



## f879j8w9ekwfljm83 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't let anyone borrow my expensive lights, but my lights that maybe $30 or less, which also happen to be AAA or AA, I would lend out if asked. Same goes with my knives.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Mar 11, 2013)

other night at church someone ive been friends with 12 years asked if i had my flashlight. i said yes and pulled out my new surefire eb1t. he asked how to turn it on. then he said he had to go look at his truck engine, it was making strange noises on the way to church. said he would leave it under the wiper. oo:

i took it back and gave him my wife's olight keychain.


----------



## foreman (Mar 11, 2013)

my answer is "no".


----------



## mike280z (Mar 11, 2013)

Sipik sk68 yes to just about anyone that I call a friend... "Some one I hang with on occasion" just enough light to create a bug.. So I have another light crazy freak to hang with... At night.... Lol. However I'm a little broke at the moment... So if I was to lend out a maratac AAA or up price wise light I would have to be like "bro, you disappear or lose this light and its not gonna be good.".........."a'ight?"..........


----------



## mike280z (Mar 11, 2013)

tonywalker23 said:


> other night at church someone ive been friends with 12 years asked if i had my flashlight. i said yes and pulled out my new surefire eb1t. he asked how to turn it on. then he said he had to go look at his truck engine, it was making strange noises on the way to church. said he would leave it under the wiper. oo:
> 
> i took it back and gave him my wife's olight keychain.



Ditto lol


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Case by case basis for this. 

Some people I don't lend anything, period...unless I just actually want to dispose of the item.

Some people know me well enough to realize what's important, and what's not...and, if they BORROW something, its not the same as receiving it as a gift.

On the flip side, there are people I just GIVE what they wanted to borrow, and I'll get another one if I need it...or, I just get them a new one, depending on the logistics.

True friends get anything they want, whenever they want it, no questions asked.

One buddy asked to borrow a welder and some equipment/supplies to work on his truck...I lent it all to him gladly.

Later, he calls me up and says he's started modifying other people's trucks, and thinks he wants to be a mechanic...could he keep the stuff longer until he could get his own stuff.

I told him to keep it and use it all he wanted to.

I only paid a few hundred for the welder, used, and felt he needed it more than I did...so it was gifted.

He did end up a mechanic, so, it all worked out.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 11, 2013)

xevious said:


> Now what the hell is a $1600 decanter doing in a place where it can be easily broken, rather that kept out of the way in it's own cabinet, or pedestal in the back, making it clear that this is something special?
> 
> What does this have to do with flashlights? Well, the point being that if someone doesn't know what your object is worth, they won't know what degree of care to take with it. Not that people should be handling everything you own with kid gloves, but hey... if something is perceived as "replaceable" and damage happens--no problem, "I'll buy you a new one." Not when it's exorbitantly more expensive than anticipated.



I was just going to bring this up.

I think first is to make it clear of the cost or the cost to repair or the rarity of the item, if damaged/lost etc. Then if the person knows they are now responsible.(hopefully)

in my own experience, i have never ever lost a friend by saying no. occasionally i would be asked a favor or to be lent something that i thought imo was out of place. a simple no was all that was needed. not a no because a reason so a rebuttal can be made. just a simple no.

i think in general in life you shouldn't buy things you will worry will damage/lost/stolen/vandalized etc. i think it's just not worth the stress. that's my buying process for anything. it doesn't mean that i'm surrounded by junk items but it's just facing the universal truth of what can happen.

i have given or bought flashlights/headlamps for my good friends so actually i haven't been asked to borrow.

i think it's important to know yourself. if you feel it's hard for you to say no, then have some borrowing lights. 


interesting about the lending of lent items brought up. once while going camping during some emergency i had to be separated with my wife. so of course i was carrying 2 lights. the fenix l2d and l0d(old school). being the gentleman that i am :naughty: i gave her the l2d. later on when meeting up with her i asked where is your light. she said she lent it out. so i finally find the guy to retrieve it and the light is dim and in turbo mode. the rear button blown up so i can't even switch it off.(related to batteries venting when discharged hard and the l2d was airtight). so i make the comment, didn't you notice this? something wrong with the light. the guy was clueless and thanked me for the borrowing.
i was livid back then especially at my wife because she lends her only light so she's walking around in the dark. :thinking:
i just bought a new light when back at home and i was instantly feeling better.  the light is fine, the batteries were toast.
but the lesson to be learned is to make sure you speak your terms of the borrowing. i think not relending an item should be just standard civilized world procedure. i mean it's not even your paid item. you woudn't rent out a rental car.

anyway,
i think my wife should've said no it's my only light. i think if i have 2 lights which i usually do i would answer the same. because the 2nd light is actually just a backup just in case. sort of a white lie but a flasholic truth though. so i would think my answer would be it's my only light if the situation popped up.


----------



## Dr.444 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes i'll but for people i trust only


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2013)

Until last summer, I was always willing, even volunteering to lend my lights to people simply because I wanted to share the love. So last summer my church goes on a mission trip to Ecuador and I went out of my way to loan my youth pastor my Thrunite catapult, along with 2x18650s and charger. I went out of my way to lend it because I wanted him to have the absolute best, they were going to be in the jungle most of the time. I told him exactly how much it was worth (well over $150 at the time I bought it) and that all I ask is the light comes back in one piece. So a week after he returns he tells me hes got some "bad news". Goes on to tell me something about how the missionary stationed in Ecuador loved my light so much, and that he just had to have it. So my light, 18650s, charger and all were graciously donated without my permission. No repayment was offered unless you count 2 months later on my birthday when he offered to replace it, which I politely told him to blow out his ***. I am a college student and that is no meager amount of money to me, him or to most people for that matter. I've found that no matter how you express your joy in a particular hobby or discourse, no matter how many dollars you tell people it's worth, it is only a flashlight to others. Lesson learned. So that would be a no. Not my best Surefire, and not my most beat up Ultrafire.


----------



## melty (Mar 12, 2013)

It's simple. I have them fill out my standard Equipment Loan Agreement form. It stipulates a security deposit of no less than 50% of the current purchase value (original value for discontinued/unavailable items). Lost or stolen items require immediate payment of the remaining 50%. Damaged items are handled on a case-by-case basis.

Easy peasy.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 12, 2013)

When doing so, you gotta make sure they know some things if for a longer time. Lost some D cell nimhs that my inlaws threw out when they "died" then they put in brand spanking new alkalines.


----------



## mauiblue (Mar 13, 2013)

None of my lights are inexpensive so I would never lend them out. Sure Fire, Night Core, Zebralight, were all bought using my hard earned money. I don't even lend out my Pilot G2 gel pen! . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xacto (Mar 13, 2013)

f22shift said:


> [...] i think not relending an item should be just standard civilized world procedure.



Not on this rock in space, not in this day and age. Actually, that's what

Fenix E01
[email protected]
Cheap 9 LED 3xAAA lights

are for. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Mar 13, 2013)

A couple of months ago, the power went out all throughout town. I had my EDC E1B, and luckily also my V4 Wildcat in my bag (since it was my new toy.) One guy in my office was just finishing something up and wanted to stick around in case the power came back on quickly. I didn't want to leave him in the dark, so I left my E1B with him. Realizing most people think flashlights are throwaway items, I just said "Don't lose it, it is a nice one" and he was so respectful of it, he didn't even want to leave it on my desk in the open when he left! 

I then used the Wildcat on low to find my way outside... of course I had to put it on high just to see what it could do/wow a co-worker here and there, as well! 

In that situation, I would have felt awful leaving with two lights knowing there was someone inside with none. He really appreciated it and took good care of it, but I do realize it could have gone the other way if he was not a responsible person.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Hey buddy, got a light?*

There was this thread in a fountain pen forum about this guy (or was it a gal?) who grabbed a somewhat expensive fountain pen from a doctor's pocket and either used it or started writing with it. Fountain pens can get expensive real quick (like this hobby), and you can damage them if you don't know it's a screw cap and you try to pull the cap off, let along damaging the nib by writing like you have a bic in your paws. Then the discussion got around to those who carry a loaner for the borrowers - an old pilot g2, or bic click, or skilcraft U.S. Gov pen - here, use this.

Do you carry a spare EDC to loan? I certainly don't want to hand my HDS Exec to anyone. But if the S.O. asks, it'll be - here you go - btw, what's for dinner?


----------



## cland72 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

I keep a spare Ultrafire WF-602F in my work bag for exactly this reason.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

No chance,they can buy there own as I am no charity.The English are not known for carrying spare pens and lights.


----------



## cland72 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*



mcnair55 said:


> No chance,they can buy there own as I am no charity.The English are not known for carrying spare pens and lights.



I think it's prudent to carry a spare, inexpensive light in the off chance that lending one out might help further your own interests.

For example, what if there is an earthquake/tornado/hurricane/flooding/etc (you name it) and lending someone a light might help *your *survivability, as well as theirs?

Nobody I work with (and very few people outside of work) knows I carry a flashlight, so they wouldn't ask to borrow one under normal circumstances for mundane tasks.


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

yes. i have specific loaners most likely near by. 

and. i still try to live by the rule i made up. never buy too expensive light that you cannot use, lose, break, abuse and replace with rather ease. so all that i do carry are supposed to be users.. by me or by others. (if someone asks for one, i do gringe and then try to choose wich one i will give. and most likely will give instructions how to use it and warn them that it is my light so treat it like it really has monetary value)


----------



## novice (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

I hadn't really thought about this before. I have loaners/losers at home, but not normally with me. These days I have a total of about 4 on me outside, but would be upset to lose any of them. I should probably chuck an Icon Rogue in the car or shoulderbag, after remembering to replace the alkaline cell with a lithium.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*



cland72 said:


> I think it's prudent to carry a spare, inexpensive light in the off chance that lending one out might help further your own interests.
> 
> For example, what if there is an earthquake/tornado/hurricane/flooding/etc (you name it) and lending someon a light might help *your *survivability, as well as theirs?
> 
> Nobody I work with (and very few people outside of work) knows I carry a flashlight, so they wouldn't ask to borrow one under normal circumstances for mundane tasks.


That's a great point, and now I'm thinking of getting a $20 AAA twisty for backup.


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

No way I would let a stranger borrow my EDC, I'd be glad to shine around for him though :naughty:


----------



## Grijon (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*



dragonhaertt said:


> No way I would let a stranger borrow my EDC, I'd be glad to shine around for him though :naughty:



Well said!
+1 from me


----------



## Grijon (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*



mcnair55 said:


> No chance,they can buy there own as I am no charity.The English are not known for carrying spare pens and lights.



LOL!



cland72 said:


> I think it's prudent to carry a spare, inexpensive light in the off chance that lending one out might help further your own interests.
> 
> For example, what if there is an earthquake/tornado/hurricane/flooding/etc (you name it) and lending someone a light might help *your *survivability, as well as theirs?
> 
> Nobody I work with (and very few people outside of work) knows I carry a flashlight, so they wouldn't ask to borrow one under normal circumstances for mundane tasks.



That is a good point. In a such a situation I would lend them one of my lights, as I have a keychain light in addition to my EDC.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*



5S8Zh5 said:


> Do you carry a spare EDC to loan? I certainly don't want to hand my HDS Exec to anyone. But if the S.O. asks, it'll be - here you go - btw, what's for dinner?



I do not carry a spare EDC to loan - just thought maybe I should answer the OP's question!


----------



## Ishango (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

I usually carry a light to lend out or even give away. Currently it's a Thrunite Ti and often it's just a fauxton. Anyway, I have no problems lending out a Fenix or similar light to pretty much anyone I know, but I would be more careful lending out a limited edition or custom light.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

Just don't lend anything you can't afford to loose.


----------



## PFKMan23 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

I have several generic lights that I keep around and I don't see any harm in lending those. Of course nicer stuff is going to be a different issue.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 15, 2014)

neutralwhite said:


> :thinking: - this happened to me just earlier on, someone who was flying to Pakistan tonight and asked me if he could borrow my PD32UE, and all the other bits so that he could use whilst there for some weeks.
> 
> he already has a $30 weird Cree LED flashlight bought off ebay which is no way near the PD32, and says he wants to use mine.
> 
> ...



If this 'someone' is your friend then I am speechless. What kinda attitude is that??!!, and wanting to borrow something from you nonetheless. I've never experienced someone wanting to borrow something off me with that kinda attitude.

Moving on, personally for me it depends on the person. Although my lights aren't expensive as compared to what's here in CPF, for me they are. So I keep a few loaner lights (SK-68 clones) around to be lent out.


----------



## Treeguy (Dec 15, 2014)

My buddy when to the Caribbean for a week last month - sleeping on the beach in a tent no less - and I lent him my Quark Pro 1xAA.

And he lent me his Samsung 50" 1080p television for the duration.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd say yes & no. I had 4 x $100+ lights were stolen from me on various occasions (2 were burglaries, 2 were thefts by co workers) & 1 my wife let my son play with when he was a baby then threw it in the garbage when the batteries died. So co workers & family, no. I drove a medical transport during hurricane sandy and carried a go bag with me at all times. I had 3 sure fires on me when I took a patient into a high rise. The nurse asked her for a sample and showed her where the bathroom was. It was an inner office away from windows. Then the lights went out. The patient let out a peep, but I was right there with light. She grabbed me by the hand & led me to the toilet but I declined her invitation & laid it on the sink for her. The nurse pulled out some plastic 2 x 2d 20 lumen eveready K-mart specials & I almost died laughing when she told me to turn on my light so she could replace the batteries. The emergency lights were only in the hallways not the stairs so I illuminated our walk out the bldg. so yes I would GIVE a stranger a good light but my lending days are over


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kssmith (Dec 16, 2014)

The other day, my brother in law called me. He knows how I am about my lights, and asked if he could 'ask a question that would push the limits of our friendship. He then told me to brace myself, and asked to borrow my "best" light. I immediately thought of my UNR Commander, and told him he could. After this; he said it would actually be someone else using the light... My response was " woah, hold on, this changes things. You(bro-in-law) can use it, but someone else will get a different light. He understood, and decided that he would use mine, and let the other person use his. I was greatly relieved!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## YJT (Dec 16, 2014)

I have several cheap lights at the house I can borrow to someone, and I have bought the kids their own lights they can play with so they don't lose mine. 

I'm a police officer and I carry three lights on my belt, and some more in the gear bag. It is not uncommon that I have to lend a light to someone. I'm also a defensive tactics and shooting instructor, and at the range I might have to borrow several lights at the same time. I believe the most flaslights I have borrowed at the same time is six or seven.


----------



## richbuff (Dec 16, 2014)

If the separation anxiety is greater than the fear of possible embarrassment from saying No, then the answer is No. So far, it has never been Yes, but I suppose it could happen, someday. I do get asked frequently. I also reply with information about where they can easily buy low, medium and/or high dollar flashlights, and I get a look back like I am talking in an undiscovered exotic language.


----------



## NTEW (Dec 17, 2014)

maybe yes or maybe no. depend on the guy and what he used for? someone are always losing things even they don't why. once you lend them, you put your light in dingerous situaton and you may lose it.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Dec 17, 2014)

Nah, I would only lend to friends or family unless it's an emergency and the use of a flashlight is required. 

However, I do carry cheap flashlights around that I loan to strangers if they really need them for some emergency. If they ever lose or steal them, no big deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bdogps (Dec 17, 2014)

The only torches I ever let people borrow is the Thrunite TN 11s and the TN12 v2014. No I would not let them borrow my TN30, M3X, M2X,Tk32 and my Armytek wizard. The way I see it is that they do not appreciate torches and most would not pay 100$AUD for one. The TN30 is more expensive because it uses 3x 3400mAh from olight. I bought a pair for 44 dollars and another pair for 42 dollars. So the TN30 already has 65 dollars worth of batteries. So no, you cannot borrow it.


----------



## Charles L. (Dec 17, 2014)

I lent a trusted friend a Nitecore Extreme for a windsurfing trip to Baja. He returned it unscathed and with a new battery. All depends on the light and the person.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got two friends that I'd loan anything I've got too. 
Co workers were a different story. 
If I saw that you respected tools, I'd loan a mid priced work light, not my EDC Surefire or my 6d cell converted Mag light.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 17, 2014)

I consider flashlights and knives to be both tools and time burners. Stuck in the house most of the time I polish and or sharpen. I have cheap on both fronts to loan out, the higher priced stays home or in my pocket.


----------



## funkychateau (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a collection of "loaners" that I keep for such an occasion. Often if someone asks to borrow a flashlight I just gift them one I don't use often.

On the other hand, I never let others use "feel" items such as pool cues or musical instruments. It's like letting someone else wear your underwear - never feel the same again afterwards.


----------



## LedTed (Dec 17, 2014)

kathunk said:


> ... Three people later nobody seems to know where your expensive light is ...



I can’t agree with you more kathunk,

Your response is well written. To back you up, I’ll share my own story.

Power went off at work one Friday. One of my coworkers was too “freaked out” to use the dark bathroom, but really had to urinate. It was somewhat of an emergency. Under these circumstances, I gave that coworker my backup NiteCore D10. Twenty minutes later, neither the coworker nor my D10 were back. Something seemed wrong. So, I investigated.

As in your example and without my permission, the original coworker lent my flashlight to a second coworker. In turn and again without my permission, the second coworker lent my flashlight to a third coworker. That third person didn’t know whose flashlight it was and decided to put my D10 in her purse and take it home. So, at minimum, I would have been without my D10 during a weekend which was starting with a power outage.

So no, I’ll gift flashlights, but as a general rule, I won’t lend out my flashlights.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 17, 2014)

Would lend one to my mother or older brother, but that's it. Not even to my dad. When I started with flashlights, I'd a couple of Maglite's. They were perfect, back then, and was really happy with them. My dad used it once, and when I received it back, there were three big scratches on it. Thanks dad 
Want light? Buy it!


----------



## bright star (Dec 17, 2014)

Not a chance !! sorry, I keep a cheap store brand plastic flashlight available for non flashaholic friends if they need it .


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 17, 2014)

LedTed said:


> I can’t agree with you more kathunk,
> 
> Your response is well written. To back you up, I’ll share my own story.
> 
> ...


I feel kinda pissed hearing what kind of coworkers you have.
I can only say, they probably didn't know the value of the flashlight hence they feel that its okie to pass it around like how they did...


----------



## torchsarecool (Dec 18, 2014)

Lent my wife my eagletac gx25a3 as shes out with friends until late. Bit of peace of mind. Never know whose lurking!


----------



## claptrap (Dec 18, 2014)

I noticed that my wife needed to use my light (sometimes more often than I did) when we were out together, so I put a Quantum D2 on her keyring. 
As far as lending a light to others: I will lend them _some_ light, but not _the _light... It doesn't leave my hand. Call me stingy, but I've had too many things get "borrowed" and either get returned damaged or not at all.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

I have lent my Fenix E05 and Fenix E11 to my wife and haven't seen either one since. Not a problem, bought another E11 and E12. Should I ever want them back, I know where she lives!


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

If someone asks to take a light away with them, I've got loaners for that, MiniMags with NiteIze LED mods and Princeton Tec EOS headlamps. If I never see them again, it's isn't a great loss. If someone wants to borrow a light while I'm standing there, I'll give them whatever I have but I'm not leaving without it. Many of may favorite lights are discontinued, rare, or custom.


----------



## Taz80 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

Lights, knives and tools are all a big no, unless I have old spares that I don't mind not getting back or getting back broken. I just got tired of lending stuff out and then having to ask for it back and or going to their house to get it back, or not if they lent it to someone else or broke it. And then trying to get the the person you lent the expensive light or tool too, pay for it. Good luck with that.


----------



## greatscoot (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

I have pared down my collection to mostly customs or uncommon lights and the only light I would probably loan out is my G2Z, although I would swap out the Malkoff Hi-CRI module for a stock M61. 

Somewhere on the forums there was a post about someone asking to borrow a light to work on their truck and they used it as a hammer.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Hey buddy, got a light?*

Unsupervised?

No.

Unless it was an emergency.

I let someone "borrow" a Coleman lantern. After a weekend it looked like someone took a belt sander to it....

Whats wrong with people?


----------



## jkingrph (Dec 22, 2014)

No, and that applies not only to the flashlights,but to my firearms, fountain pens(many vintage collector items in excellent working condition), my razors( also collector items) and my tools, hand, power and lawn.


----------



## JimIslander (Feb 16, 2019)

Thread not closed. I want to rant. So let's revive it. :thumbsup:

Lent my first Zebralight headlamp to my best bud and coworker on a job site. He managed to escape with it before I could get it back. Asked him about it about 4 months later. He had no idea where it was, or what he had. Never saw it again. Now he buys his own lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 16, 2019)

Sure, why not? It's just a tool. Like a drill or a shovel. 

Now if it were my foursevens Palidin prototype given to me by PK? Heck no. Be it my favorite daily carry...pffft no big deal if I don't get it back.

In life you get back what you give. And being stinjy with a simple flashlight means somewhere down the roads life will pay you back in spades or duds depending on the kharma you've accumulated. 

I've seen many things way more important than my flashlight walk away. Was I happy about it? Certainly not. Yet down the road a ways I received much better in return.

I've also learned things like wearing my stainless steel wedding band when going to sketchy places where a dark alley might lead to being robbed. Or carrying a light or knife that if it were to get away would be no big deal.


----------



## deckofficer (Feb 16, 2019)

I agree with bykfixer. Any friend that needs to borrow one of my flashlights, no problem. I'm sure I'll get it back in good shape and if not I'm not going to lose a friend over a flashlight.

However I wouldn't give my brother belly button lint, let alone anything of value. You choose your friends, not your family. I have no problem with him living large due to his wife coming from a very wealthy family, but when he lost to me in arbitration, as a parting shot he cost me an additional $60K in taxes.


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 16, 2019)

Everyone but my wife. You should see the nice burn she left in my grandma’s broyhill furniture. The wood is solid as a tree stump which is probably what kept it from going up in flames. Can’t remember the light that made it but the burn pattern makes me think it was a 3 led lamp


----------



## Burgess (Feb 17, 2019)

Paradox --


The ONLY person I'd loan my flashlight to,
would be a fellow Flashaholic.


However . . . .


A Flashaholic would ALREADY
have his/her OWN flashlight !



_


----------



## kj2 (Feb 17, 2019)

I've a few lights that I can lend. But most are only to be used by me.


----------



## Modernflame (Feb 17, 2019)

My closest friends and family all have their own lights, thanks in part to my influence. If you press me, I will confess that I'm happy about being off the hook for loaning out flashlights. 

As for other people, co-workers and the like, it's not easy to justify loaning an expensive item to someone who does not understand its value or its function. I would do it in an emergency, but it would come with a lecture.


----------



## ironhorse (Feb 17, 2019)

Shortly after the Hi Noon HDS came out, a maintenance tech at work asked to borrow a light. I got it back with no marks, but I was uncomfortable the whole time he had it. Now I carry something cheap that I can lend out, and my good lights stay with me.


----------



## Modernflame (Feb 17, 2019)

Yep. I keep a little key chain sized Olight in my work bag for that very reason.


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm happy letting Mrs Yeti use any of my lights - she understands that I'm a bit precious about them. My closest friends too, but I keep a few unloved lights in the truck for aquaintances and strangers.
I have enough stress every week when I misplace one of my favourites for an hour or so, without actively encouraging it by lending them out not knowing if I'll ever see them again.
P


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 17, 2019)

Hell, I think people use my lights more then I do sometimes. At work mostly but at home my kids are always take one of my lights to find something. Even though I buy them there own🤔


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil (Feb 17, 2019)

Wife has her own flashlights. She keeps a Surefire G2X in her vehicle Get Home pack. Surefire SideKick on her key chain. Streamlight Microstream in her purse. We share the Streamlight Stinger HPL that hangs by the back door and Surefire G3/M61LL in the kitchen drawer. She has guns too... 

I cannot imagine being asked by any of my friends to borrow a flashlight other than for a moment of use while we're together doing something that needs illumination.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 17, 2019)

I agree with the people one here that won't loan someone something they don't have a sense of what the value is. 

That being said, i give my flashlights to my kids when they go into dark places ahead of me but under close supervision and will usually bring backups yo loan out to friends/coworkers when necessary but i make sure i get them back afterwards. I certainly wouldn't leand a light to someone for a few weeks as the OP was asked to do by a "friend".


----------



## Berneck1 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a bunch of “throw-away” lights for just that reason. Rayovac or Energizer, etc.


----------



## biggman15 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have an old stainless steel Jetbeam single AA that I don't mind loaning out. I think it's an E10S... I've had it for years and trust it with my life. I keep it at work in my locker. It's my work EDC. It's very beat up and doesn't even have a glass lens anymore. I had to replace it with a very thick piece of lexan that I cut from the leftovers of an RC car body. While I don't mind lending it. If someone manages a deep scratch, they won't ever be trusted with it again. I don't really know why a scratch bugs me more than a dent in that one though... 

As for Friends and Family, I'm a bit picky as to who gets to borrow the nicer lights. I'll lend any of them a Mag for any amount of time. I pick those up in bargain bins. They are reliable and don't need special batteries to put out a beam.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have loaner lights for family members to borrow for a while. For short uses it depends on who is asking, certain members get a cheaper one while others get my nicer ones. If it’s just to play around with, the kids tend to like the throwers so my convoy C8 from mountain electronics is pretty budget friendly and not too easy to lose. 

At work (EMS) most people tend to carry their own lights, even if they aren’t good (horrible blue color that makes everything look dead or lights that they have to bang against their hands to make it turn on) 

As far as my wife- she gets whichever light she wants to use. She does like warmer tints and will use mine but she won’t carry a light around. So I carry a couple of lights and she puts up with my hobby.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 17, 2019)

Haha this is why you have to rank your lights and put the ones you'd be fine with others using out into a space where they are accessible. Beater LED Maglite that is simple to use, but bright for general use? --- put that in a particular spot where others can get it. All of "your" lights (the nice ones) go on the specific light shelf. I have my yellow Surefire G2X always on my PC desk so my wife can get it if she needed a light. low/high simple.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, I buy very inexpensive but neat lights to give out to others. 

An example would be the flip light that looks just like a light switch: Harbor Freight had them on sale for $1.99 last summer. 

A second example: Home Depot had 5 light bulb lights in a pack for $10.00 (each powered by 3 AAA batteries) and kids I’ve given them to just love them. That particular light is best when it is pitch black in your bedroom as it emits a pleasing ambient light over everything when you hold it up high. (It’s third mode is a fast blink mode so it would not be a good light to give to any child or adult who has epilepsy or other seizure disorder.) 

Giving someone an inexpensive light fills me with much joy. 

I WILL lend a light, if need be, but I’d rather have joy than anxiety, if you know what I mean, LOL!

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## Rubicon1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

I built a bunch of surefire 6p's with led drop ins and so far I have given over 20 to my close friends and family members. My kids all have a favorite e series for camping trips but I don't loan any of my favorite lights to anyone period. 
My wife has a 6p bored for 18650 with an EDC triple 3 stage that she carries in her purse and we have a spice rack converted into a flashlight rack that is mounted inside the door of the camper and each of the kids have their own lights that go back in the rack as soon as they come in. They are all e series and they take great care of them but they won't share with their friends when we go camping. It's funny how you get used to one light and carry it the most. Dan


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 2, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone? No. 

Someone? Depends. 

I'm kinda particular when it comes to my tools. Sorry. Not sorry. 

~ Cg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 2, 2019)

I loan my cheap lights to anyone. My other lights, it depends. My tools, to my youngest son only(which is not a great stretch as in the last few years that is where a lot of them came from. One exception: I would loan any of my lights to Chance or Mark(Ven) without concern....


----------



## Sos24 (Mar 3, 2019)

If it is one that I value probably not, unless a close trusted friend. I learned long ago, you don’t lend something to someone unless you are willing to accept the possibility of never getting it back or it not being in the same condition when yo do. Most people are not going to treat it with the same care you will and even if they do things happen.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 3, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Sure, why not? It's just a tool. Like a drill or a shovel.
> 
> Now if it were my foursevens Palidin prototype given to me by PK? Heck no. Be it my favorite daily carry...pffft no big deal if I don't get it back.
> 
> ...


Ah, so once again, I agree with Mr. Fixer :thumbsup:

I don't have any tritium, or jewel encrusted lights, so I'd lend them, no problem. Other than the D2 on my key-ring I don't recall the last time I loaned a light. The need just doesn't come up.

Oh... yes I do. About a month ago, a young man approached me in my driveway asking if I lost a dog. He had seen one and was concerned that it might get hit by a car. It was dark, and our streets are unlit, and there are no sidewalks. He was going to go door to door, alerting people that their dog may have escaped, OR he was going to see if he could find the dog. At any rate, all he was using was his cell phone light.

I gave him a Defiant triple that I powered with an adapter and an 18650. I asked that when he was done with it to put it into the mailbox. Apparently, he did. A few days later, it dawned on me to look and there it was, deep inside the box.

When I loan a tool of any particular value, I may give it with the admonishment: "you know... that when you borrow a man's tools, you return them in the same condition, or better." This generally works.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

Good man Poppy.
Sometimes you just know it's ok to help out a perfect stranger like that. 

I wonder how the story ended. 

One day after a snow this kid knocked on my door asking if he could shovel my sidewalk. Me, being fat and outta shape I need the excersize. All he had was a square end shovel and the snow was the dry powdery kind. I have a coal shovel for that. 

So I told the kid (who looked to be about 8 years old) I would do it myself later. I said "wait here" and went to my shed and grabbed my coal shovel and presented it to the boy, then handed him a $20 bill then pointed him next door. "Go do that one" I said and went back inside. That little kid worked his butt off on three of my neighbors sidewalks and put that coal shovel back on my porch. 

Now to me when snow is powdery that shovel is worth a million bucks. To that little kid it was perhaps priceless. He'd have been shoveling snow for days with a square end shovel. Next time it snowed I saw that little kid with a couple of buddies who all had genuine snow shovels.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Mar 3, 2019)

Poppy said:


> When I loan a tool of any particular value, I may give it with the admonishment: "you know... that when you borrow a man's tools, you return them in the same condition, or better." This generally works.



You have better neighbours than me, apparently. I've lent lots of stuff to neighbours, and almost without exception I've got them back in abused condition, or not at all. Sometimes I'll get a "sorry about that" when they return it. Usually they won't say anything at all, hoping I won't notice. And we're talking about stuff I definitely would notice, such as a missing gas cap on a lawnmower, cracked wheelbarrow, etc. Some stuff I never get back. Other stuff I have to ask for after a few weeks.

I don't live in a trailer park with crack-addicts, and these are generally good neighbours. They just must have been raised differently.

Granted, one of my neighbours that liked to borrow stuff seemed to be missing a few cards in his deck. That might explain some of it. But he's not the only one.

If someone asked to borrow my flashlight, I'd now make sure it was an old crappy one I didn't care about. I have little confidence that people treat stuff properly when they borrow it.

I'd never buy a used car that was a rental.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 3, 2019)

The last tool I let someone borrow was a 6.5HP Troy-Bilt walk behind high-grass cutter. The borrower called me the next day saying it wouldn't start. Pulling the cord it was obvious the engine had no compression. :sigh: After a few minutes of hearing the rest of the story - the air intake become clogged with dried grass, it overheated and started puking out oil, but I kept using it - the guy tells me to have it fixed and he'd see if he could get the money to pay me. 

I looked at him and said - "One day when we're in Heaven, we'll look back on this and laugh..... But not today." I've seen him a couple of times since, but he hasn't asked about the machine. 

I remind myself that I'm only a steward and that my neighbors are more important than things. However, trying to be a good steward, I've learned to be discerning about what and whom. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

Wise man CG.


----------



## lunas (Mar 3, 2019)

depends for how long and how far. And which one i keep a AAA x2 mag light in my bag as a loaner. i have also loaned my Nitecore tube led on occasion


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2019)

ALL of my flashlights have
special value to me.


Well beyond their original cost.


And many are "no longer available" !


I don't even wanna' BOTHER trying to explain
what my flashlight cost me, or why it's 
special to me.


"Normal" people simply don't understand.


Learned my lessons in life already.
65 years have taught me quite a lot !


----------



## Stu (Mar 4, 2019)

Well said, Burgess.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2019)

Picture this: After a bitter divorce and everything you have left fits on the passenger side of your Ford Ranger pickup...

One day you have to slam on the breaks at a stop light and your long forgotten minimag comes rolling out from under the seat...

Me? I would probably not loan out that one, at least not on that day.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 4, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Good man Poppy.
> Sometimes you just know it's ok to help out a perfect stranger like that.
> 
> I wonder how the story ended.
> ...



Great story Mr. Fixer!

And now That's how you build a better world! :thumbsup: 

Setting a good example to that young man will pay off multiple dividends, not only for him, but for the lives that he touches.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2019)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I loan my cheap lights to anyone. My other lights, it depends. My tools, to my youngest son only(which is not a great stretch as in the last few years that is where a lot of them came from. One exception: I would loan any of my lights to Chance or Mark(Ven) without concern....




:rock: 735 boxes on the way haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 4, 2019)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I loan my cheap lights to anyone. My other lights, it depends. My tools, to my youngest son only(which is not a great stretch as in the last few years that is where a lot of them came from. One exception: I would loan any of my lights to Chance or Mark(Ven) without concern....



 Thanks, buddy.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 4, 2019)

Burgess said:


> ALL of my flashlights have
> special value to me.
> 
> 
> ...



The same applies to most of my collection, many of which were purchased directly from 4Sevens using the CPF discount and on sale. A fact that makes them all the more special. Thank you David Chow. :candle:





Burgess said:


> I don't even wanna' BOTHER trying to explain
> what my flashlight cost me, or why it's
> special to me.
> 
> ...



Exactly! Previously I'd only hand over a light after a quick reminder that it was special to me. Not anymore. Over the last ten years I've experienced enough  to last a life time. Now I just say - "Where do you want me to shine it?"  I remember explaining the wonders of my brand new BOSS 70 to people before handing it over. They'd ask how much and I'd just say it was stupid expensive. The reply was always - "Like $150?" as they reached for it with their grubby, little out-stretched paws. :laughing:

Normal people simply don't understand. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops (Mar 4, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Good man Poppy.
> Sometimes you just know it's ok to help out a perfect stranger like that.
> 
> I wonder how the story ended.
> ...



This post sure put a smile on this guys old mug! Thanks, needed that smile!

Poops, I mean, Pops


BTW, in regards to the thread. When I'm on a project where there is a possibility someone may ask to use my light. I carry an old Eagle Tac in my glove box, then hand them that one. When they turn it on, these guys get amazed. One told me, "now that's what I'm talking about"! ... :laughing:


----------



## colin.p (Apr 6, 2019)

I never ask to borrow anything (unless I need something and the person is right next to me), so I don't lend anything out. If someone asks to use my light, I'll tell them to use their phone.

As far as the OP, I would be a little upset if my so called friend told me that something wasn't worth what I paid, but lend it anyway and hope he doesn't break it because he isn't paying to replace it. That's one of the many problems with people who feel entitled, they think that they can demand to use your stuff because their too cheap to buy their own.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope, everyone has a smartphone these days.

I've never been asked either, well not in over a decade anyways.


----------



## g4dg3t5 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re: Would You Lend Anyone Your Flashlight ?*

Depends on the situation and what torch I was carrying... I might just tell them to wait 10hrs for sunrise and they won't need one? :laughing: 
More than likely, I would be their guiding light with a quality torch to aid them in a pinch though.


----------



## LogansRun (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: Would You Lend Anyone Your Flashlight ?*

I would say... no, I would not lend out the majority of my lights. I had a bad experience about 10 years ago when I temporarily loaned my HDS 60 during a camping trip... the person whom I loaned it to went out into the woods to, uh, do their business, they then returned with my HDS only to leave it sitting on a park table. I had to go and retrieve it myself :thumbsdow and wash it down just in case. 

These days, I have a couple of cheaper 1xAA lights that I have on standby for anyone who may need a light. But, more often, I just tell them to visit their local hardware / sporting goods store if they need a light at home... and, as mentioned above, everyone has a light on their cellphones.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: Would You Lend Anyone Your Flashlight ?*

As an erosion control inspector, the other day I was walking over my project end to end for an evaluation with another monitor from a division of the government. At one point we happened upon a mechanic working on a loader and his light gave out while he was peering into an engine bay with it. He had pulled an all nighter and had not re-charged his Stinger yet (he said). I reached into my pocket and tossed him my PKDL PR-1 and said "two clicks for medium fella". I kept walking. 

The young female environmentalist says "you'd just loan a stranger your flashlight? Wait, why do you carry a flashlight in the daytime?" 

I retorted "you get what you give in life, and to your second question if McGeyever had carried a flashlight he would not have needed all that chewing gum and duct tape"....

Next day the while driving through an area of the project the mechanic flagged me down and gave me back my light.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: Would You Lend Anyone Your Flashlight ?*



LogansRun said:


> I had a bad experience about 10 years ago when I temporarily loaned my HDS 60 during a camping trip... the person whom I loaned it to went out into the woods to, uh, do their business, they then returned with my HDS only to leave it sitting on a park table. I had to go and retrieve it myself :thumbsdow and wash it down just in case.



That's just rude. Your friend may not appreciate the value of your flashlight, but anyone who wasn't raised by wolves knows how to return a borrowed item. I agree with the thumbs down. :thumbsdow


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 13, 2019)

I used to lend stuff all the time but never got them back. It only took one flashlight not to come back for a while when I decided to stop lending them. No more mr. Nice guy after that


----------



## wo0dy213 (Apr 26, 2019)

I don’t lend out my more expensive flashlights like the Boss or Muyshondt. I’ve lend out my Surefire to people I trust, and cheaper lights to others when I have one I’m willing to accept the fact if it doesn’t come back, but if I don’t get it back then on my no lending list they go. Im willing to help a stranger out by flashlight some light for them but I will not lend one out. In time I have learned who I can trust with what and who I will not lend things to.


----------



## chip100t (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a new neighbour who knocked and asked to borrow a socket set, I lent him the cheap one I keep in my car. Soon after he asked if he could borrow some wood chisels, I politely refused and told him mine were expensive and razor sharp and he could buy a cheap one for his needs because if he chipped one of mine I would have to spend ages sharpening it out. 

Then the next week he asked to borrow a jigsaw, which I again declined but offered him an old hand saw I had in my shed which he used instead.

When I buy tools I buy professional tools often at much greater cost than diy tools so as to last me a lifetime. And I have been burnt before when lending them out in the past.

The only flashlight I would lend is the small aaa Fenix on my keychain.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 29, 2021)

chip100t said:


> I have a new neighbour who knocked and asked to borrow a socket set, I lent him the cheap one I keep in my car. Soon after he asked if he could borrow some wood chisels, I politely refused and told him mine were expensive and razor sharp and he could buy a cheap one for his needs because if he chipped one of mine I would have to spend ages sharpening it out.
> 
> Then the next week he asked to borrow a jigsaw, which I again declined but offered him an old hand saw I had in my shed which he used instead.
> 
> ...


Neighbors can be assets, or real PIAs. Believe me, I have had both. IMO it is best to turn them into assets. 

Lend them tools with the admonition:
You know, that when you borrow a man's tool, that you return it in the same or better condition, and that you return it as soon as you are done.

IMO, it is pretty hard to damage a professional grade socket set, or for that matter a professional grade jigsaw. If they do cause damage then consider if you will hold them to the admonition. Tools don't have to be pretty; they have to be functional. If they scratch my socket, I might not even notice, because I don't care. If one is missing, that is a different issue.

On the other hand, tools that need to be sharpened after use, that is a totally different story!
There prudence comes into play.


----------



## 3_gun (Nov 29, 2021)

Sure .. within limits. My go to everyday tools(lights included) yes to one or two guys .. the rest? Oh hell no! Still as I've be taught; 2 is 1 & 1 is none. I have a complete "shadow" set of my go to tools & an almost complete 3rd set. Those might/do get loaned without much worry. Why? Cause they were dirt cheap, bought at yard/estate sale for pennies on the dollar or less. Brand names, Craftsman, Channelock, Vice grip, Snap-on, Crescent, Starrett, Lufkin, etc. Honestly after figuring in the tools I've sold as not needed, the tools I have were free or close to it. 

I bought a small locked tool box for $15; popped the lock & found craftsman 1/4 & 3/8 ratchet/socket sets in 12 & 6pt in SAE & metric. Six different pliers, 16oz hammer, screwdriver set & a vintage surveyors 100yd steel tape that I sold on eBay for $100. Sure they needed a little TLC but they were all in working condition. One sale I walked away with over $3000 in machine shop tools, the lady asked $150 because they were old & she didn't know if they would work, I gave her $300 & told her I was still getting a good deal. Yea some stuff was junk but my nephew who was just getting started in the field got a great deal & the stuff I needed/wanted was free.

Doesn't happen all the time but often enough. So yea I'll loan out some tools & lights but mainly because it literally costs me nothing(or close to it) if something breaks or gets "lost".


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 30, 2021)

I would usually lend anyone a flashlight, but not a good expensive one. For the most part, I usually carry a 1aaa light or a coin cell light with me as a backup. If I see someone on a hike stumbling in the dark, I’ll offer to walk them back with a bright light or give them the cheap coin cell light. If someone asks to borrow a light, I’ll let them use a 1aaa light (has runtime of an hour or less on high) so I’ll get it back soon. On a group camp out, I’ll take a pack of Costco special flashlights or headlights (3 for $15) as loaners. For work, I’ve given away headlights to coworkers I work with. Doesn’t make you look good if production slows down because you’re stingy. Rechargeable tool battery lights I’ve loaned out to people working for the same company. I do not loan out lights or tools to people from a different company on the same jobsite though. That’s just asking for wasting company time to try to get your stuff back. If someone shows disrespect to me or my property, they get the cheapest thing I own or nothing at all. Any knife, multi tool, or power tool will only get loaned out to someone I trust after they tell me what they need it for and I approve. If they can’t tell me, they get a razor knife (for knife), cheapo multi tool, or hand tool (no power tools), if I don’t think their borrowing will get them or me into trouble with someone else. If someone I don’t know asks if they can borrow an expensive light, I ask if I can borrow their wallet. The conversation usually ends there.


----------



## Limit_hex (Nov 30, 2021)

That’s what Olights are for


----------



## parang (Nov 30, 2021)

My EDC light is on my keychain, so no.


----------



## sambob223 (Nov 30, 2021)

A stranger...OH hell to the NO..Immediate family...would really depend which one asked, and that's just for one of my Maglites.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 30, 2021)

Limit_hex said:


> That’s what Olights are for


Olight i3e Eos is the 1aaa light I keep on me for loan out. Has one setting and lasts under an hour. Useful for someone to borrow for a task, but they won’t get too far before the battery dies and they bring it back. Some tool battery lights (Milwaukee) for sharing on a job site have low jack apps that track and disable the tool if it gets too far away from you. There are ways to be hospitable in loaning out gear without being gullible.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 30, 2021)

I carry a MDC+VME and if anyone manages to break that id probably be more impressed then upset.

Most of my lights I would lend under my supervision but unsupervised only a few cheaper ones & not to complete strangers.


----------



## CHNeal (Nov 30, 2021)

Ive been a tradesmen or the manager of tradesmen for 40 years . Ive made my living and raised a family with my tools. I loan nothing to anyone. If someone needs help with something and I can help I do, but I will never loan a tool and a flashlight is a tool. 
My neighbor needs a shovel Ill go next door and dig a hole. My buddy needs a mower while his is in the shop, Ill go mow his yard. Someone with a flat on the side of the road w/out a jack or a light Ill change a tire with a light in my mouth. That’s what being a decent human is about. 
But I don’t loan tools.


----------



## fuyume (Dec 1, 2021)

I will hand someone my good flashlights and allow them to use it in my presence, but I would not loan them out, because I don't have multiples such that I can afford the loss of one. If a friend has enough money to replace an $80-100 flashlight they borrow from me, then they can afford to buy their own, instead of borrowing mine.

If someone needs to borrow a flashlight when I am not there, then I will hand them one of the old units I no longer use or don't like, like the Inova X1 I use as my nightstand light, or the old Mini Mag-Lite I don't use. Those should be good enough for most utility purposes.


----------



## YAK-28 (Dec 7, 2021)

a couple of hours ago, my neighbor returned a zip lock baggie with my nitecore nu32 head light, a 18650 zebralight headlight, a 
nitecore mt22a, a klarus k1x charger and cable and 2 18650 batteries i loaned him to use on a several week fishing and hunting trip.

everything was fine and he was greatly appreciative. we talked a few minutes and now we are planning a flashlight test weekend out at his cabin. i need to make a list of goodies to take and test and i won't have to worry about upsetting the other neighbors and local traffic.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2021)

When it comes to helping a fellow soldier in the war against shadows and darkness……heck yeah I'll do it. It aint like I'm being asked to loan them my rent money. Plus you get what you give and all that kharmic jazz. 

Now post apocolypse, and I'm down to my last flashlight with working batteries……that's quite possibly a different matter.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Dec 9, 2021)

No, unless it's very necessary, neither of us leave the location, and I'll ask for it back at the first opportunity. I am very zealous of my stuff.


----------



## CanAm (Dec 11, 2021)

Yeah, I will loan lights (and other tools) to a responsible colleague or friend, no problem. Not my nicest, best, stuff, but something serviceable to help them get the job done. I am keeping track though and I always impress on them the importance of bringing it back promptly when they're done, and to tell me honestly if there's an accident or any kind of damage/excessive wear/loss.
Now, there are certain people who I won't loan to due to past incidents, and others who I can tell from watching them work/seeing how they treat their own equipment that I SHOULDN'T loan to. The guy who's tools I'm always finding laying around at the end of the day? No way. The friend of a friend who lost all his rechargeable batteries a few weeks ago? Blacklisted. The guy who bent my ratchet using a 4 ft cheater bar? He's going to have to bend his own in the dark.


----------



## Spin (Dec 12, 2021)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> No, unless it's very necessary, neither of us leave the location, and I'll ask for it back at the first opportunity. I am very zealous of my stuff.


I live in an elderly condo community in florida. I tell my neighbors to purchase two small flashlights & a lot of batteries. Nobody would take my advice. When there's a blackout i don't answer my door or the phone.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 12, 2021)

Spin said:


> I live in an elderly condo community in florida. I tell my neighbors to purchase two small flashlights & a lot of batteries. Nobody would take my advice. When there's a blackout i don't answer my door or the phone.


I spent some covid time in Florida, with my, more senior than me, father. One evening we had a couple of his senior friends over for dinner and bingo. We had a power outage as the sun went down. A pair of auto-on power failure lights came on. Our guests were pretty obviously impressed.

I ordered one from amazon for them as a gift, and when they returned the following week, they asked where they could get one. I was happy to show them that we cared enough about them to have already gotten one for them as a gift.


----------



## chip100t (Dec 12, 2021)

CanAm said:


> Yeah, I will loan lights (and other tools) to a responsible colleague or friend, no problem. Not my nicest, best, stuff, but something serviceable to help them get the job done. I am keeping track though and I always impress on them the importance of bringing it back promptly when they're done, and to tell me honestly if there's an accident or any kind of damage/excessive wear/loss.
> Now, there are certain people who I won't loan to due to past incidents, and others who I can tell from watching them work/seeing how they treat their own equipment that I SHOULDN'T loan to. The guy who's tools I'm always finding laying around at the end of the day? No way. The friend of a friend who lost all his rechargeable batteries a few weeks ago? Blacklisted. The guy who bent my ratchet using a 4 ft cheater bar? He's going to have to bend his own in the dark.


My brother does not care for his tools at all. He uses his screwdrivers as chisels and his chisels as bolsters and there is no power tool he has not broken through abuse. When he borrows tools he says he will treat them like his own, to which I reply that is what I am worried about.

the last tool of mine he broke was my paslode nail gun. I really don't know how he does it. He just had a gift for breaking things.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 12, 2021)

I am really lucky. My brothers and I work well together. We all have tools, but my brothers are in the trades, and have more than I. My Bosch compound miter saw has spent time at each of our homes. About 35 years ago, one gave me a Makita electric screw gun (he had another, I think a Milwaukee) and some time later, a crowbar/pinch bar, pictured here.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 12, 2021)

chip100t said:


> My brother does not care for his tools at all. He uses his screwdrivers as chisels and his chisels as bolsters and there is no power tool he has not broken through abuse. When he borrows tools he says he will treat them like his own, to which I reply that is what I am worried about.
> 
> the last tool of mine he broke was my paslode nail gun. I really don't know how he does it. He just had a gift for breaking things.


LOL, I'd never modify one of your tools, but I do have a number of personally customized tools. I have a screwdriver honed into a wood chisel, a small wrench ground down into a "thin set" wrench, a 5/8" combination wrench cut in half, because I needed a stubby, and a bent nose- needle nose plyers, that the tips were ground down so they would fit into the holes of a snap ring, and one of the handles cut really short. This modification was done to gain access to a snap ring somewhere in the front end of my Bronco.

I'm sure that I cut down or otherwise modified other tools, but these are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## wjv (Dec 16, 2021)

I have some older lights I'd share.
Two Fenix LD22, E12, two Nitecore SENS AAx2, L3 Illumination L10


----------

